# Ccw renewal question



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

My permit is about to expire and I was curious if anyone knew if I had to renew it in the same county as I applied for it in? I got it in Greene county but now live an hour away in Hamilton county! Hopefully I can just go up to the sheriffs station here that way I don't need to drive back home.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> My permit is about to expire and I was curious if anyone knew if I had to renew it in the same county as I applied for it in? I got it in Greene county but now live an hour away in Hamilton county! Hopefully I can just go up to the sheriffs station here that way I don't need to drive back home.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You do not need to renew in the same county. I got mine in Wayne and renewed in Summit.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah I just called and they said the county you currently live in or Adjacent county. I'm going in the morning to get it squared away. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't you have to do the shooting part again...... to renew???


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> Don't you have to do the shooting part again...... to renew???


Not for the first renewal. All you need is your CCW license. Nothing else required (except for the paperwork).


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Only after the first renewal has expired, do you have to "recertify". Recertification process is to be observed and evaluated by a certified instructor both in a non shooting environment and a shooting environment (ie: range time). When I do a recertification, I go over any changes or updates to the CCW laws since you got your permit. I do this just in case the permit holder has missed an update or law change. Finding out you are in violation of a law you had no idea existed is a terrible feeling.

Some instructors make the permit holder sit through half of the original class. I prefer to spend one on one time with the person coming for recertification, so I get a good feel for their capabilities and competency. Spending 6 hours of classroom and range time is un-necessary. Most other instructors charge between $40 and $60 to recertify. I only charge $25 to cover my gas and time.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

(4) A person who previously has received a competency certification as described in division (B)(3) of this section, or who previously has received a renewed competency certification as described in this division, may obtain a renewed competency certification pursuant to this division. If the person previously has received a competency certification or previously has received a renewed competency certification, the person may obtain a renewed competency certification from an entity that offers a course, class, or program described in division (B)(3)(a), (b), (c), or (e) of this section by passing a test that demonstrates that the person is range competent. *In these circumstances, the person is not required to attend the course, class, or program or to take the competency examination described in division (G)(2) of this section for the renewed competency certification in order to be eligible to receive a renewed competency certification. *A renewed competency certification issued under this division shall be dated and shall attest that the person has demonstrated range competency.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I went downtown this morning to renew my permit. These were the things needed in Hamilton county.

.original certification 
.the renewal form filled out
.my old permit
. 50 dollars


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Agreed Big V. I only add the law changes as a precaution. The law changes are not given in a classroom setting, but as a conversation during the range re-qual.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> I went downtown this morning to renew my permit. These were the things needed in Hamilton county.
> 
> .original certification
> .the renewal form filled out
> ...


You are NOT required to provide your original certification for your first renewal. Your CCW license is all you need to prove competency.



> Renewal of a CHL is very similar to the original application process. You must fill out a new application, provide fingerprints, and pay the required license fee.
> 
> You must submit proof of competency certification, such as:
> 
> ...


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

BigV said:


> You are NOT required to provide your original certification for your first renewal. Your CCW license is all you need to prove competency.


Ok. Well they DID Tell me I needed it so I brought it. Although it doesn't make sense to me why, I still brought it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

